# 

## Croolick

Będe robił sam. Pierwszy raz.
Warunki wyjściowe:
1. Ściana ceramika- bynajmniej nie jest idealnie równa.
2. styropian w dwóch warstwach po 7cm
3. kwestie ekonomiczne mało istotne. Piana wychodzi odrobinę drożej ale do pominiecia.
Proszę o podzielenie się własnymi doświadczeniami. Z racji mniejszego zachodu na każdym etapie ( transport, mieszanie, nakładanie) skłaniam sie ku piance. Czy warto?

Pozdrawiam.   :Wink2:

----------


## bladyy78

Robiłem klejem i pianą piana zdecydowanie lepsza mniej zabawy i szybciej wszytko idzie, a co najważniejsze lepiej trzyma.
Jak ktoś robił wcześniej klejem ciężko mu przejść na piankę i na początku wydaje się nawet że zwykłym klejem klei się lepiej, ale po paru godzinach jak człowiek dojdzie do wprawy to na klej już nie chce patrzeć.

----------


## krolik2002

a czym lepiej? Pytam bo właśnie będę zlecał ocieplenie. *Nie mam jeszcze ekipy*   :Wink2:   ale chciałbym mieć wiedzę przed a nie w trakcie pracy   :cool: 

Nie chodzi mi o łatwość układania a jakość ocieplenia....dla jasności

----------


## Croolick

> a czym lepiej?


Na to raczej nikt wiarygodnie nie dopowie, trzeba by zrobić testy porównawcze. Zreszta co oznacza lepiej? Mocniej, trwalej, cieplej, ciszej?

P.S. Zrobił się króliczy temat.

----------


## aadamuss24

Będą robić na placki piankowe  :smile:  więcej wiary w ludzi  :smile:

----------


## krolik2002

rozumiem, że się nabijacie z "placków" ale jak sprawdzić czy kleją jak trzeba - na około + placki w środku a nie na same placki "na sztukę, oby szybciej"....nie mogę przy nich stać z pejczem (a szkoda   :Mad:  )

----------


## Rom-Kon

A ja jestem zdania że obie technologie jeśli są przestrzegane reguły są dobre! Pianka ostatnio bardziej "trendy"   :Wink2:  Pianka fajna sprawa na równe ściany, czysto i przyjemnie. Klej dla "mniej wtajemniczonych" bo ma dłuższy czas korekcji położenia a jesli coś nie wyjdzie to można zdjąć i placki, zeskrobać i na nowo przykleić... jesli ściana jest rowna wybrałbym piankę... no i do drugiej warstwy też piankę... ale to moje zdanie...

----------


## orko

Przed przyklejeniem warto przejechać płyty tarką aby nie były gładkie.

----------


## mysza223

> rozumiem, że się nabijacie z "placków" ale jak sprawdzić czy kleją jak trzeba - na około + placki w środku a nie na same placki "na sztukę, oby szybciej"....nie mogę przy nich stać z pejczem (a szkoda   )




Jak sprawdzić??
Wybiórczo
A co do pejcza - oby nad tobą ktoś tak postał  :big grin:  
Weż porządną ekipę i nie będziesz stał z pejczem. 




> Przed przyklejeniem warto przejechać płyty tarką aby nie były gładkie.


Po co??
Czy ocieplasz 65??

----------


## CityMatic

> Będe robił sam.


Polecam ten filmik-jest ciekawy i dobry do wątku http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj7RycogDR0
 :Wink2:

----------


## mdzalewscy

> 2. styropian w dwóch warstwach po 7cm


rozumiem, że to jest elewacja w technologi 2W, a więc 2 oddzielne warstwy styropianu to jest błąd chyba żaden system tego nie przewiduje.... przynajmniej mnie tak szkolili i to przekazuje moim ludziom


z innych uwag, gdzie spotykam błędy to brak gruntowanie ścian przed klejem

za cienka warstwa kleju na warstwie zbrojącej

zbędne i przesadne kołkowanie 

i jeszcze kilka innych błędów ..............

----------


## majki

Czy wełne mineralną też można tak przykleić ? Chodzi mi oczywiście o sztywne płyty, jako np. docieplenie komina na strychu ... ?

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## orko

> Napisał orko
> 
> Przed przyklejeniem warto przejechać płyty tarką aby nie były gładkie.
> 
> 
> Po co??
> Czy ocieplasz 65??


Otóż po to aby płyty lepiej trzymały się podłoża. 
Niestety drugiego pytania nie zrozumiałem.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Napisał mysza223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał orko
> ...


prawda, tak zalecają przejechać tarką, generalnie powinno się przejechać po całości i podrównać

jest parę niuansów wykonania prawidłowej elewacji i jak patrzę to tak naprawdę mało kto to dobrze wykonuje.

nawet łatwo po płytach jest poznać czy były wysezonowane u producenta

----------


## orko

> Napisał Croolick
> 
>  2. styropian w dwóch warstwach po 7cm
> 
> 
> rozumiem, że to jest elewacja w technologi 2W, a więc 2 oddzielne warstwy styropianu to jest błąd chyba żaden system tego nie przewiduje....


Styropian można kleić nawet do tynku a więc cóż szkodzi zrobić go w dwóch warstwach. 
Polecam klejenie pianką.
U mnie jest tak sklejone 10 cm + 20 cm styropianu. 
Każda płyta potraktowana tarką. 
Zero kołków i oczywiście porządnie zatopiona siatka w kleju.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Styropian można kleić nawet do tynku a więc cóż szkodzi zrobić go w dwóch warstwach. 
> Polecam klejenie pianką.
> U mnie jest tak sklejone 10 cm + 20 cm styropianu. 
> Każda płyta potraktowana tarką. 
> Zero kołków i oczywiście porządnie zatopiona siatka w kleju.


ja przynajmniej nie znam żadnej aprobaty na system dwupłytowy, jeśli tak to coś jest niezgodne z technologią, więc i producent żaden nie odpowiada za te wynalazki

dla mnie osobiście to jest głupotą i rzeźbieniem w g****

pierwsze to większa pracochłonność, każdy szanujący się wykonawca weźnie więcej za pracę

po drugie większa ilość materiału, większe koszty

po trzecie wiadomo iż najbardziej newralgiczną częścią tego systemu jest klejenie, a tu mamy go podwójnie

po czwarte nie wiem jak z punktami rosy, czy aby tak nie wypadnie na poziomie tej szczelinki  i nie będzie woda się zbierać i każda taka pustka jest świetnym środowiskiem na różne owadki, pierdatki, mrówki, myszatki, ale tu już moje dywagacje ............

ja uważam , że zrobić dobrze zgodnie z zalecaną technologią i tanio

----------


## orko

No cóż gdyby wykonawcy rzeczywiście robili to dobrze to nie robiłbym tego sam!
A punktami rosy się nie przejmuję bo nie ma czym! Wszystko zapianowane i śpię spokojnie.

----------


## CityMatic

> A punktami rosy się nie przejmuję bo nie ma czym! Wszystko zapianowane i śpię spokojnie.





> Punkt rosy - temperatura, w której suma ułamków molowych cieczy równowagowej do pary jest równa jeden.
> O punkcie rosy możemy mówić, że jest to temperatura, w której przy danym ciśnieniu gazu lub mieszaniny gazów rozpoczyna się proces skraplania.
> W przypadku pary wodnej w powietrzu jest to temperatura, w której para wodna zawarta w powietrzu staje się przesycona (przy zastanym ciśnieniu) i skrapla się lub resublimuje.


nie ma nic szczelnego-wszystko jest przepuszczalne i w każdej pustce znajduje się powietrze z zawartością pary wodnej, to warunki zewnętrzne decydują o punkcie rosy w naszych domach które nigdy nie będą szczelne czego na pewno pianą nie zapewniłeś niezależnie ile jej dałeś.
I tak jak kolega wcześniej napisał "warstwowość" styropianu jest zbędna( dochodzi dodatkowa przestrzeń powietrzna i zwiększa się grubość ocieplenia) a wyklucza tylko powstanie mostków termicznych(co realizuje się przez styropian frezowany.

----------


## leszeq

> Styropian można kleić nawet do tynku a więc cóż szkodzi zrobić go w dwóch warstwach.


Można go kleić nawet w trzech i czterech warstwach, a jeśli się uprzesz, to 30 cm ocieplenia zrobisz z 30 płyt po 1cm. Tylko podaj mi jeden racjonalny powód do stosowania takiego rozwiązania. Pomiń przy tym argument o eliminacji mostków termicznych, bo identyczny efekt uzyskuje się przy styropianie frezowanym.

----------


## Croolick

Widzę, że muszę trochę uczesać wątek.   :Lol:  
Panie i panowie- rozmawiamy tutaj o kwestiach klej versus piana.
Proszę mi nie czochrać wątku niepotrzebnymi dywagacjami. 
Zaniepokojonych informuję, że nie robię 2W z ociepleniem w dwóch warstwach. 
Jeżeli piana wygrywa to rozszerzmy pytanie jaka warto kupic lub inaczej, którego producenta unikać.(?)
Za wsyzstkie dotychczasowe odpowiedzi dziękuję.

----------


## Rom-Kon

[quote="CityMatic"]


> (...)
> 
> Polecam ten filmik-jest ciekawy i dobry do wątku http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj7RycogDR0


...do klejenia tradycyjnego to wzięli chyba ekipę sznurków - granatem oderwanych od pługa!!  Z takimi pracownikami to rzeczywiście 5x wolniej!!!   :Lol:  
No i wydajności podane są pewnie dla szczeliny max 5mm - a czy Wy Szanowni Inwestorzy macie takie ściany?   :Wink2:  

Ogólnie to na piankę dobrze się klei - technologia dobra tylko te 3x, 5x czy ileś razy jakoś do mnie nie przemawia   :Wink2:  wszystko zależy od lokalnych warunków.

----------


## orko

> Tylko podaj mi jeden racjonalny powód do stosowania takiego rozwiązania. Pomiń przy tym argument o eliminacji mostków termicznych, bo identyczny efekt uzyskuje się przy styropianie frezowanym.


Ta druga warstwa jaką kleiłem miała frez. Ale dopiero z dwóch warstw jestem zadowolony. Wypełnianie szczelin pianką jedynie ogranicza mostki. Przy takich grubościach styropianu nie da się całej szczeliny wypełnić pianką z jednego bardzo prostego powodu: Szczeliny są węższe niż wężyk od pistoletu z pianką i zbyt głębokie.

----------


## majki

> Czy wełne mineralną też można tak przykleić ? Chodzi mi oczywiście o sztywne płyty, jako np. docieplenie komina na strychu ... ?
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Przypomne sie nieśmiało ... czy wełne min. w twardych płytach też tek moge przykleić, chodzi o ściany komina na strychu ... ?

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## orko

> Punkt rosy - temperatura, w której suma ułamków molowych cieczy równowagowej do pary jest równa jeden.


A czytać ze zrozumieniem to waćpan potrafi?
Bo ta definicja to chyba żywcem z książki telefonicznej wzięta.




> nie ma nic szczelnego-wszystko jest przepuszczalne i w każdej pustce znajduje się powietrze z zawartością pary wodnej, to warunki zewnętrzne decydują o punkcie rosy w naszych domach które nigdy nie będą szczelne czego na pewno pianą nie zapewniłeś niezależnie ile jej dałeś.


Tyle, że para wodna nie czeka aż warunki zewnętrzne pozwolą na jej skraplanie tylko jest stale w ruchu.
Bynajmniej nie chodziło mi o zapewnienie szczelności dla pary wodnej tylko o coś wręcz przeciwnego. 
Nie wiem jak u ciebie ale u mnie punkt rosy wypada na zewnątrz poza ścianą!

----------


## majki

> Napisał majki
> 
> Czy wełne mineralną też można tak przykleić ? Chodzi mi oczywiście o sztywne płyty, jako np. docieplenie komina na strychu ... ?
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki
> 
> 
> Przypomne sie nieśmiało ... czy wełne min. w twardych płytach też tek moge przykleić, chodzi o ściany komina na strychu ... ?
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


OK, sam sobie odpowiem ( odpowiedź od producenta ) :
_Klej poliuretanowy TYTAN EOS utrzyma twarda welne na scianie, jednak
nie zalecam go do tego zastosowania, albowiem nie jest on materialem
niezapalnym, zatem nie bedzie spelnial wymogow bezpieczenistwa ppoz.
Klej ten ma takze znacznie nizsza paroprzepuszczalnosc niz welna,
dlatego polecamy go glownie do przyklejania styropianu.
Do tego zastosowania polecam Panu użycie Zaprawy klejowo-szpachlowej
do welny mineralnej i zatapiania siatki o symbolu EO
(Elastyczny-Oddychajacy)_

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## EWBUD

> Napisał leszeq
> 
> Tylko podaj mi jeden racjonalny powód do stosowania takiego rozwiązania. Pomiń przy tym argument o eliminacji mostków termicznych, bo identyczny efekt uzyskuje się przy styropianie frezowanym.
> 
> 
> Ta druga warstwa jaką kleiłem miała frez. Ale dopiero z dwóch warstw jestem zadowolony. Wypełnianie szczelin pianką jedynie ogranicza mostki. Przy takich grubościach styropianu nie da się całej szczeliny wypełnić pianką z jednego bardzo prostego powodu: Szczeliny są węższe niż wężyk od pistoletu z pianką i zbyt głębokie.


I tu się kolego troszkę mylisz  :smile:  
Slyszales o piance pistoletowej? Nie takiej z wezykiem?
Metalową końcówką pistoletu mozesz dojśc wszędzie  :smile:  
No, prawie wszędzie  :big grin:

----------


## orko

Używałem pistoletu. I rzeczywiście pistolet ma w miarę cienką końcówkę o długości aż 5 mm a dalej jest gruba rurka. Może przypomnę, że mówiłem o szczelinach o szerokości 2-3 milimetrów i głębokości 10-20 cm.
W tej sytuacji pianka może dosięgnąć 2-3 cm w głąb.

----------


## EWBUD

> Używałem pistoletu. I rzeczywiście pistolet ma w miarę cienką końcówkę o długości aż 5 mm a dalej jest gruba rurka. Może przypomnę, że mówiłem o szczelinach o szerokości 2-3 milimetrów i głębokości 10-20 cm.


No, nie przesadzajmy z tą "grubą rurką"   :big grin:   Wbijasz "grubą rurkę" do samej sciany i wstrzeliwujesz piankę, jak wyciągasz pistolet to dziurka która powstała wypełnia się pianką i po robocie  :Lol:

----------


## compi

Wniosek taki, że nie należy zbyt dokładnie składać felców w styro   :Wink2:

----------


## orko

> No, nie przesadzajmy z tą "grubą rurką"    Wbijasz "grubą rurkę" do samej sciany i wstrzeliwujesz piankę, jak wyciągasz pistolet to dziurka która powstała wypełnia się pianką i po robocie


A za takiego "fachowca" to ja dziękuję!

----------


## leszeq

> Używałem pistoletu. I rzeczywiście pistolet ma w miarę cienką końcówkę o długości aż 5 mm a dalej jest gruba rurka. Może przypomnę, że mówiłem o szczelinach o szerokości 2-3 milimetrów i głębokości 10-20 cm.
> W tej sytuacji pianka może dosięgnąć 2-3 cm w głąb.


Do wypełniania szczelin między styropianami służą specjalne plastikowe, cienkie końcówki nakładane na koniec pistoletu. Znakomicie wbijają się między płyty styropianowe, sięgając aż do przełamania frezu. Jeżeli chodzi o dobre i szczelne połączenie styropianów frezowanych, to warto jest je sklejać ze sobą pianką na etapie przyklejania do ściany. Przed położeniem każdej kolejnej płyty nanosimy cienką warstwę pianki na wyfrezowane płaszcyzny przyklejonych już styropianów. W ten sposób można śmiało zrezygnować ze wspomnianego przez ciebie sposobu klejenia dwóch warstw, uzyskując przy tym bardziej monolityczną formę.

Wracając do tematu, to zarówno kleje tradycyjne, jaki i poliuretanowe są dobrym rozwiązaniem. Przy wyborze, warto jest wziąć pdo uwagę równość ścian budynku. Jeżeli są "krzywe" tzn. odbiegają od pionu w znacznym stopniu, nie trzymają równej lini itp, to lepiej jest wybrać kleje tradycyjne. Jeżeli jesteśmy pewni, że ściany mamy równe, to zdecydowanie lepiej sprawdzą się kleje w postaci pianki.

----------


## tqlis

Tylko klej i na placki, nie na ramke.

Pianka - czy dobra, to okaze sie za kilkanascie lat. Z opowiesci budowlancow, to jest to sciema i profesjonalisci nie uzywaja tego.

----------


## orko

> Tylko klej i na placki, nie na ramke.


Tak - ale tylko jak robisz dla jakiegoś frajera. Bo jak się ciut orientuje to z budowy cię pogoni.

----------


## orko

> Przed położeniem każdej kolejnej płyty nanosimy cienką warstwę pianki na wyfrezowane płaszczyzny przyklejonych już styropianów.


A robisz tak zazwyczaj? i zaznaczam, że nie chodzi mi o poziome frezy ale o pionowe.
Pianka lubi zjeżdżać z pionowych płaszczyzn.
Patentu z rurką próbowałem - jest do kitu przy szparkach 2-3 mm.

----------


## leszeq

> A robisz tak zazwyczaj? i zaznaczam, że nie chodzi mi o poziome frezy ale o pionowe.


Jeżeli styropian jest do d..y, to robię tak za każdym razem  :smile:   Jeśli styropian ładny, równy i od dobrego producenta, to nie wymaga to takich zabiegów  :smile:  .



> Pianka lubi zjeżdżać z pionowych płaszczyzn.


Trzeba odkręcić pistolet na duży przepust przez dyszę, i nanosić piankę z pewnej odległości ok 5 - 10 cm. Siła z jaką pianka pod ciśnieniem uderza w styropian, powoduje jej bardzo dobre przyklejenie się, nawet do pionowych powierzchni.

----------


## arturromarr

Ja się długo wahałem, jakoś nieufny jestem do nowinek.
Zdecydowało to, że kładłem sam, i faktycznie oszczędność pracy przy pianie jest kolosalna.
Teraz tylko mam nadzieję, że to naprawdę trwały materiał, chyba dla świętego spokoju wbiję parę kołków na rogach.  :smile:

----------


## mdzalewscy

> chyba dla świętego spokoju wbiję parę kołków na rogach.


no właśnie to takie kombinacje

jest jakiś system, na to aprobata i należy wykonać zgodnie z tym....

ja się nauczyłem nie kombinować i zajebiście to wychodzi.

Jak dawno temu, byłem na szkoleniu wiodącej i jednej z lepszych firm robiących systemy elewacyjne, również powiedziałem "zabijemy kołki i będzie oki." na to dostałem odpowiedz od producenta *"po co te kołki ?"*. Jak miesiąc temu byłem na szkoleniu aby uzyskać do kolekcji certyfikat firmy Qucik-Mix na elewacje, któryś z wykonawców, na pytanie o kołki w zabudowie niskiej, również dostał odpowiedz "po co te kołki Pan chce stosować ?" ............

----------


## tryllu

no właśnie. i mamy taki Kowalski-System  :smile: 

u siebie przyklejałem wszystko na piankę do styropianu firmy Tytan.
Panowie w jedno popołudnie okleili cały fundament od zewnątrz i wewnątrz.
u mnie zadecydowały koszty i logistyka. pianka jest tańsza i kupiłem tylko jedno pudełko a nie 15 wiader.

Tak samo cokół ma ocieplony tą samą metodą i nic nie odpada i nie widzę opcji żeby odpadło. Tego się oderwać nie da - jak ktoś próbował kiedyś odrywać np. brodzik przyklejony na piankę to będzie wiedział o co biega.

Fakt faktem że miałem idealnie równe ściany fundamentowe bo lane w szalunku systemowym  :cool:

----------


## mdzalewscy

> logistyka. pianka jest tańsza i kupiłem tylko jedno pudełko a nie 15 wiader.


fakt niepodważalny że, w przypadku pianki, odchodzi nam problem transportu, rozładowania, składowania, worków po zaprawach, mieszadła/prądu/

natomiast większość producentów nie stosuje tego systemu piankowego, ze względu na obawy co do trwałości takiego połączenia po np.10 latach. 





> jak ktoś próbował kiedyś odrywać np. brodzik przyklejony na piankę to będzie wiedział o co biega.


kiedyś połączyliśmy dwa kręgi studzienne o wadze 700kg/jeden na piankę, po zmianie koncepcji trzeba było te dwa kręgi przestawić, koparka podniosła ten górny krąg z dolnym trzymającym się tylko pianką, pianka po obwodzie kręgu trzymała 700kg   :ohmy:  

inna sprawa że w mniej niekorzystnych warunkach ta pianka tak słabnie, że robi się jak pył nic nie warty

----------


## Iszin

Witam

 jak to bedziesz sam dziubal to mysle ze z racji tego iz  :
- sciany nie sa idealnie rowne powinienes uzyc tradycyjnego kleju w workach, bo mozesz w trakcie montazu plyt manewrowac czyli zwiekasz lub zmniejszac jego ilosc. latwiej bedzie ci sciagnac posmarowana plyte i nadrzucic, lub ujac, ewentualnie dobic, a przy piance nie masz takiej mozliwosci, bo do pianki "trzeba dwojga" . trzeba miec doswiadczenie, wyczucie, wrodzona delikatnosc. do kleju trzeba miec mieszadlo i prąd i masz szerokie pole manewru. Wiem cos o tym bo zajmuje sie dociepleniem juz nascie lat.  klejac pianką gdy ustawiasz nastepa plyte i ja poruszysz czy lekko dobijesz to juz jest kaszana, musisz ja odchylic i dobrze ja ponownie posmarowac. rozpisalem sie....

Klejac pierwsza warstwe styropianu robisz to na kleju tradycyjnym, a pianka mozesz psiknac ot tak, dla wzmocnienia, gdy uznasz ze moze slabo trzymac czy cos. Natomiast klejac druga warstwe czyli styropian na styropian dobrzer uzyc pianki jako glownego narzedzia. 

Robisz wowczas w ten sposob uzywasz kleju tradycyjnego  : dajesz trzy packi dwie na dole a jedna na gorze na srodku i w te brakujace miejsca dajesz pianke np. 4-5 kupek pianki. packi kleju utrzymuja ci dystans plyty i trzymaja ja prezy scianie(styropianie) do czasu gdy pianka nie zwiaże. pianka EOS twardnieje po ok. 20 min. i wtedy masz super wytrzymalosc. pianka jest sucha, a klej stwardnieje za 3-4 dni. ja tak u siebie robilem i jestem zadowolony, bo wiem ze zrobilem to dobrze.  

Uzycie pianki w klejeniu styropian naq styropian ma tez takie uzasadnienie ze pianka jest innym materialem niz klej. ktory nie wiemy jak sie zachowuje miedzy dwoma styropianami, ale to juz jest moja teoria. 

Klejenie pianka jest to nowa technologia, weszla chyba ze dwa lata temu, no moze wiecej. do tej pory ta metoda ocieplilem tylko jedne budynek i byl to budynek drewniany inaczej bym sie na to nie zdecydowal. na 200 m 2 poszlo nam ponad 30 pianek. 


z jednej pianki mozna zrobic 6 m2 przy rownej scianie, a gdzie masz rowne sciany i napewno nie przy takim sposobie smarowania jak oni pokazuja.  mysle ze lepiej robic z 6-8 pacek piankowych, ktore sa grubsze, a nie takie chudziutkie jak na obrazku czy filmie pokazowym.  

co do stosowania pianki to trzeba doliczyc koszt pistoletu, tego ze moze spasc i szlag go trafi, tego ze pianka moze zostac przedziurwiona itp, bo takie sytuacje tez sie zdarzaly.

gdybys sie uparl na pianke to : mialoby to sens gdy np. przyklejisz jedne rzad plyt i poczekasz az to stwardnieje, albo pojedziesz po obwodzie budynku dookola.  wtedy jedziesz  i bawisz sie pomalutku w boba budowniczego. 


pozdrawiam

----------


## PeZet

Iszin, jak dla mnie to co proponujesz, to jest 
papranina, 

poczynając od tego, że i pianka, i klej z worka razem do kupy, na jednej płycie; dociskasz, to się miesza albo nie miesza, 

a kończąc na tym, że MUSI być po obwodzie klejone, zarówno pianką, jak klejem z worka.

----------


## Iszin

Ja kleje na placki i tyle.  Przeciez na placki kleju nie dajesz pianki, tylko obok.

----------


## Rom-Kon

"Za moich czasów" klejenie tylko na placki było niedopuszczalne! ...ale ja stary zgred jestem  i nie nadążam za technologią  :Wink2:  

Styropian "za moich młodych lat" kleiło się obwodowo i dwa placki... do tego po przyklejeniu ścierało się tarką całe płyty "pod łatę"... siatkę się wtapiało a nie przypinało gwoździami.... ale ja się już na tym nie znam... ja stary zgred _jezdem_

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Styropian "za moich młodych lat" kleiło się obwodowo i dwa placki


nadal się tak robi jeśli chce się mieć poprawnie   :big grin:  

obwodowo + placki, minimum 40% pokrycia płyty, ew. na grzebień, ale tu już muszą być spełnione wymagania....


albo jak wyżej, trochę kleju, styropian, trochę pianki, znowu styropian, troszeczkę pianeczki , klej, siateczka, albo jeszcze warstewka styropianiku... bu ha ha   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   i będzie malinowo ..........

----------


## leszeq

> Wiem cos o tym bo zajmuje sie dociepleniem juz nascie lat.


Po ptrzeczytaniu twojej wypowiedzi mam wrażenie, że nie masz o tym bladego pojęcia.




> Klejenie pianka jest to nowa technologia, weszla chyba ze dwa lata temu, no moze wiecej. do tej pory ta metoda ocieplilem tylko jedne budynek i byl to budynek drewniany inaczej bym sie na to nie zdecydowal. na 200 m 2 poszlo nam ponad 30 pianek.


Dociepliłeś styropianem drewniany budynek?  :ohmy:  




> co do stosowania pianki to trzeba doliczyc koszt pistoletu, tego ze moze spasc i szlag go trafi, tego ze pianka moze zostac przedziurwiona itp, bo takie sytuacje tez sie zdarzaly.


Co do stosowania kleju to trzeba doliczyć koszt mieszadła i kielenki/szpachelki, tego, że może spaść i szlag je trafi, tego, że rączka może się złamać itp, bo takie sytuacje też się zdarzały  :Lol:

----------


## darek63

> Będe robił sam. Pierwszy raz.
> Warunki wyjściowe:
> 1. Ściana ceramika- bynajmniej nie jest idealnie równa.
> 2. styropian w dwóch warstwach po 7cm
> 3. kwestie ekonomiczne mało istotne. Piana wychodzi odrobinę drożej ale do pominiecia.
> Proszę o podzielenie się własnymi doświadczeniami. Z racji mniejszego zachodu na każdym etapie ( transport, mieszanie, nakładanie) skłaniam sie ku piance. Czy warto?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Przez okna widzę jak sąsiad się dociepla. Dom wiekowy, był otynkowany tzw. barankiem z maszynki.
Styropian fasada symbol 70/40 grubość ok. 10-12 cm na klej mieszany z wora, styro 1 warstwa bez frezów, kładą po 8 placków na płytę, potem przecierki pacą pod poziomicę, na to klej i wtapiają siatkę, zakłady na siatkach chyba robią po ok. 5-10 cm.
Ciekawi mnie natomiast dlaczego na wysokich ścianach dali po 2 kołki na każdą płytę, a na niskiej ścianie tylko zakołkowali dolny rząd. Ekipa wygląda na starającą się. A więc czy kołkuje się całościowo tylko wysokie ściany?
Kilka razy widziałem jak odklejają płytę i korygują , dokładają klej, kleją od nowa. W przypadku klejenia piana korekty po kilku minutach chyba nie możliwe. Ewentualne szczeliny pomiędzy płytami doszczelniają pianą.

Dlaczego niektórzy uważają, że powinny być dwie warstwy styropiany na mijankę? Toż to większe prawdopodobieństwo odwarstwienia się i większe koszty. Chyba też trudniej wyciągnąć równą płaszczyznę.
Jak uważacie?
Wg mnie 1 warstwa grubszego styro wystarczy. Wszak ściana to nie prom kosmiczny.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> [(...)
> Co do stosowania kleju to trzeba doliczyć koszt mieszadła i kielenki/szpachelki, tego, że może *spaść i szlag je trafi*, tego, że rączka może się złamać itp, bo takie sytuacje też się zdarzały


Jeśli spadne z max 4 pięter można jeszcze się pofatygować na dół... powyżej już nie ma po co  :Wink2:   sytuację znam z autopsji - pracowalem na 16-piętrowcach

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## leszeq

> Ciekawi mnie natomiast dlaczego na wysokich ścianach dali po 2 kołki na każdą płytę, a na niskiej ścianie tylko zakołkowali dolny rząd. Ekipa wygląda na starającą się. A więc czy kołkuje się całościowo tylko wysokie ściany?


Chodzi o to, że im wyżej, tym większa siła ssąca wiatru. Dlatego kołkowanie często rozpoczyna się od wysokości trzeciej kondygnacji i im wyżej tym gęściej.

----------


## Iszin

widze ze moje komentarze wzbudzaja spore emocje  :smile:     ...spokojnie Panowie- relax.


No coz ja tak ocieplam i pewnie sporo firm takze. Rzadko ktora firma klei obwodowo raczej jadą packami tzn. daja ich 6  lub  8 sztuk w zaleznosci od grubosci styropianu tzn. jezeli jest cienszy, mniej niz 5 cm to 8 a jezeli grubszy to 6, oczywiscie od tego sa odstępstwa. No nie wiem czy klejenie na packi jest zle, skoro mnie na m2 wychodzi zuzycie kleju na poziomie +3.5kg/m2. 

Jak uczylem moich chlopakow docieplac to mowilem im aby placek kleju ksztaltem przypominal piers, taka co w dloni dobrze lezy  :big grin:  dlatego kleju na plycie jest sporo, a poza tym plyte dociska sie z lekkim przesunieciem. nie wiem czy tam jest 30% czy 40% plyty pokrytej, bo nigdy tego nie mierzylem, wiem natomiast ze plyta jest dobrze przyklejona i dobrze sie trzyma.

Ja nie pisze jak sie powinno robic, ja pisze jak ja robie i wiem ze ta metoda sie sprawdza. jak juz pisalem doswiadczenie mam bardzo  duze. 

nie wiem jakie jest wasze doswiadczenie w temacie ocieplenia, czy tylko teoretyczne (ulotki, foldery), czy moze praktyczne. 

Pezet napisal ze to co zaproponowalem pianka + klej to papranina, a ja uwazam iz jest to uzupelnianie sie systemow, bo nie wiemy jak zachowuje sie klej miedzy dwoma plytami styropianu. Podwojne klejenie stosuje sie juz od dawna, ale pianka EOS to nowosc i dlatego warto sie nią posilkowac i ja to robie. 

 Moj dom rodzinny mam ocieplony styropianem 2x5 cm mijankowo, tak ze laczenia sie nie pokrywaja. robilismy to na samym kleju + kolki, bo wtedy jeszcze takiej pianki nie bylo. jak narazie to wytrzymuje a bylo to robione w 1999 roku.

Na grzebien to kleilem welne  zarowno lamelowa jak i w plytach.

Lesiu - wpadasz w skrajnosc  :smile:   co innego gdy spadnie ci z piatego metra kielnia za 10 zl( o ile kogos nie zabijesz) a co innego gdy spadnie ci pianka z pistoletem za ponad 100zl, chyba widzisz roznice? 

Tak docieplilem drewniany dom styropianem, a jest w tym cos zlego?  :wink:    ,a slyszales moze o kratkach wentylacyjnych?  Moze jest tu jakis mondrala i powie ile ich trzeba dac na sciane o powierzchni 50 m2, tak aby bylo ok?

Do 6m wysokosci nie trzeba kolkowac, tako rzecze poradnik.


Sami ZNAwCY, chcetnie bym zobaczyl wasze pieknie zrobione budynki, zarowno te zrobione wczoraj jak i te zrobione np. 5 lat temu i wtedy mozemy podyskutowac, kto robi i jak.


pozdrawiam

----------


## leszeq

> Sami ZNAwCY, chcetnie bym zobaczyl wasze pieknie zrobione budynki, zarowno te zrobione wczoraj jak i te zrobione np. 5 lat temu i wtedy mozemy podyskutowac, kto robi i jak.


Mówisz i masz  :big grin:  
W pierwszym poście, zaledwie cząstka moich realizacji (żadna nie klejona na placki)  :Lol: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post36232...leterm#3623217

----------


## PeZet

Iszin,
wywołany - odpowiadam.

Jestem amatorem. Wybudowałem tylko swój dom, ale w całości sam, od fundamentów po czapę na kominie. (Zalanie stropu wymagało wsparcia przyjaciół.)

Zabieram się za ocieplenie, więc szukam informacji, czytam dyskusje na FM. 

Odnośnie mojej opinii o łączeniu różnych systemów: szukam prostego i skutecznego rozwiązania, a takim jest wg mnie zastosowanie pianki. Osoba z doświadczeniem w dziedzinie ociepleń,  np. Ty, z pewnością panuje nad tym co robi i czym. Tu klej, tu pianka... Mnie by się wszystko poplątało, pomieszało, papranina. Jeśli sformułowanie było obraźliwe, wybacz.

Co do wyższości opaski nad plackami: z zajadłych kłótni i rzeczowych wypowiedzi, jakie przewertowałem na ten temat wynika, że brak klejenia obwodowego może stworzyć, choć nie musi!, okazję dla:
- niepożądanych wędrówek istot żywych w przestrzeni między ociepleniem a murem,
- niezamierzonej wentylacji w przestrzeni między ociepleniem i murem, co w skrajnych przypadkach może, choć nie musi!, objawić się tym, że w domu zimne powietrze pizga z gniazdek.   :big grin:  Tutaj jedni twierdzą, że to bzdura, inni piszą rozpaczliwie, że tak właśnie mają. Rzecz jasna, kilka innych warunków (błędów) musi być spełnione, żeby pizgało.

----------


## mdzalewscy

> No coz ja tak ocieplam i pewnie sporo firm takze. Rzadko ktora firma klei obwodowo raczej jadą packami tzn. daja ich 6  lub  8 sztuk w zaleznosci od grubosci styropianu tzn. jezeli jest cienszy, mniej niz 5 cm to 8 a jezeli grubszy to 6, oczywiscie od tego sa odstępstwa.


no dobra, a w jakim systemie to robisz ?

znaczy jaka aprobata itd... firma/producent itd.... ?

chciałbym wiedzieć, bo to ważne

bo ja jak mam jakiś np. certyfikat w danym systemie (nie będę reklamował) to wykonuje to ze sztuką znaczy tak jak szkolą i tak jak pisze, sprawy reklamacji, itd....

----------


## Iszin

Jakim systemem robie, hmm... powiedzmy ze jest to moj system  :wink:  tak nauczyl mnie moj tato jakies 13 lat temu, jego wczesniej nauczyl wujek, ktory ta technologie przywiozl z francji na poczatku lat 90-tych. Jego firma byla jedna z pierwszych na naszym terenie zajmująca sie ociepleniem budynkow.  klejenie w ten sposob, przez was namietnie krytykowane sprawdza sie doskonale.

 Nie zdarzylo mi sie aby gdzies cos odpadlo i mysle ze to jest najlepsza rekomendacja tego iz jest to wlasciwie zrobione. Mysle ze w swoim zyciu "przerobilem" juz z 50 tys m2 i wiem co to znaczy dobra robota. Wiem tez i znam wszystkie , a moze prawie wszystkie niunase dotyczace docieplenia(podobno wszystkiego nie mozna wiedziec  :wink:   Wyszkolilem kiladziesiat osob w tym fachu z czego kilkunastu to swietni fachowcy. Mysle ze smialo moge to wykladac na szkoleniach(tylko opanuje klejenie na packi  :wink: 

Pisze tak jak ja robie, a nie jak pisza w prospekcie i skoro sie to sprawdza to chyba jest ok (powtarzam sie)  Dlatego gdy widze post  o dociepleniu to staram doradzic.

Jednak musze wam powiedziec ze nadal czegos nie wiem  :smile:  moze bylby ktos madry w stanie napisac cos  o oddychaniu scian. O tym jak to sie odbywa lub nie przez styropian, jaki wplyw maja na to rodzaje tynkow. Czy cienszy styropian oddycha(moj projektant tak mowil ze do 8 cm oddycha) jaki wplyw maja na to zainstalowane kratki i jaka musi byc ich powierzchnia. Jak to jest ze wszedzie pisza iz nie laczy sie docieplenia welna i styropianu, a wszedzie te domki kanadyjskie tak robia. Jestem stary wyga i tyle juz na ten temat czytalem i dowiadywalem sie od ludzii iz ciezko to wszystko do kupy poskladac i prawde mowiac nie wiadomo komu tu wierzyc? ale sie rozpisalem....


Co do aprobaty to jestem autoryzowanym wykonawcą dwoch firm, mam ich certyfikaty. Mam tez rekomendacje hurtowni w ktorych biore material, ale  o to to chyba nie trudno  :wink: 

Mysle ze najlepsza rekomendacja i aprobatą sa zadowoleni klienci i roboty z polecenia. 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## leszeq

*Iszin*, Ty sie na pewno ociepleniami zajmujesz?  :ohmy:

----------


## Malobert

Witam!
a jak z tym kołkowaniem płyt klejonych na piankę ? Jakieś pół roku temu gdy się tym interesowałem to wyczytałem gdzieś, że przy tej metodzie niezbędne jest kołkowanie, czy od tego czasu coś się zmieniło ?

----------


## rpilski

> Witam!
> a jak z tym kołkowaniem płyt klejonych na piankę ? Jakieś pół roku temu gdy się tym interesowałem to wyczytałem gdzieś, że przy tej metodzie niezbędne jest kołkowanie, czy od tego czasu coś się zmieniło ?


Przy piance Tytan EOS i jej podobnych kołki są wymagane. Można to sprawdzić w treści aprobaty technicznej. W przypadku zwykłej zaprawy klejowej i ocieplania domku jednorodzinnego kołki nie są wymagane. 
Miałem stosować piankę, ale raczej pozostanę przy tradycyjnym kleju - jakieś to dla mnie podejrzane, że wymagają przy piance kołkowania.

----------


## compi

To chyba uogólnienie zagadnienia. Kołkowanie jest chyba zależne od wysokości ocieplaniej elewacji, a nie od tego czy ładujemy pianę lub zaprawe klejową.

----------


## PeZet

> Przy piance Tytan EOS i jej podobnych kołki są wymagane. Można to sprawdzić w treści aprobaty technicznej. W przypadku zwykłej zaprawy klejowej i ocieplania domku jednorodzinnego kołki nie są wymagane. 
> Miałem stosować piankę, ale raczej pozostanę przy tradycyjnym kleju - jakieś to dla mnie podejrzane, że wymagają przy piance kołkowania.


Rpilski, dzięki.
Sprawdziłem. Potwierdzam.
Cholera, sam już nie wiem czy wchodzić w pianę czy nie...

----------


## leszeq

> jakieś to dla mnie podejrzane, że wymagają przy piance kołkowania.


Po prostu nikt nie jest w stanie zagwarantować, że pianka będzie trzymała równie długo jak klej, bo w systemach ociepleń jest to nowość.

----------


## Wirecki

Chcę ocieplić strop w garażu nad którym jest sypialnia. Czy są jakieś szczególne wymogi jesli chodzi o klejenie styropianu "do sufitu"? Nie chciałbym, żeby spadło....

----------


## barto307cc

> Chcę ocieplić strop w garażu nad którym jest sypialnia. Czy są jakieś szczególne wymogi jesli chodzi o klejenie styropianu "do sufitu"? Nie chciałbym, żeby spadło....


Ja też właśnie zamierzam ocieplić strop w garażu i zastanawiam się czy wełną czy styro bo nam trochę zostało z wylewek,ale nie chcę żeby to odpadło  :sad: ((

----------


## leszeq

> Chcę ocieplić strop w garażu nad którym jest sypialnia. Czy są jakieś szczególne wymogi jesli chodzi o klejenie styropianu "do sufitu"? Nie chciałbym, żeby spadło....





> Ja też właśnie zamierzam ocieplić strop w garażu i zastanawiam się czy wełną czy styro bo nam trochę zostało z wylewek,ale nie chcę żeby to odpadło ((


Przykleja się dokładnie tak samo jak styropian na śćianach. Ważne aby przed przyklejaniem porządnie zagruntować powierzchnię. Podłoże musi być suche i trwałe, wolne od kurzu. Dla pewności dobrze jest przykołkować ocieplenie na poziomych powierzchniach.
Ocieplenie stropu wełną byłoby trudne. Wełna nie należy do lekkich materiałów i w trakcie przyklejania jej ciężar powodowałby jej odpadanie. Trzeba by było czymś podstęplować do czasu związania kleju. Styropian "z wylwwek" EPS100, z powodzeniem można wykorzystać do ocieplenia takiego stropu.

----------


## edde

> Ja też właśnie zamierzam ocieplić strop w garażu i zastanawiam się czy wełną czy styro bo nam trochę zostało z wylewek,ale nie chcę żeby to odpadło ((


no a ja właśnie skończyłem klejenie styropianu 5cm na sufit w garażu, betonowy strop odpyliłem i przykleiłem styro na tytan eos, trzyma się ok, chyba zrezygnuję z kołkowania na suficie
natomiast ścianę w garażu od strony domu wykleiłem styropianem już na tradycyjnym kleju, w tym miejscu jakoś wygodniej mi z nim było, nie zależało mi na szybkim wiązaniu, no i taniej było (tym bardziej ze troszkę kleju z ocieplenia zewn. mi zostało)

----------


## bst

Piana nie nadaje sie gdy jest silny wiatr, po prostu ja zwiewa..

----------


## sama w domu

A w jaki sposób kleic się powinno obróbki okien, czyli styropianem grubości ok 3cm. W zasadzie jak widziałam gdy robili ocieplenia to stosowali do tego tradycyjny klej, niemniej jak nidawno rozmawialiśmy ze znajomym to powiedział, że obróbki okien (glify, czy jak to się nazywa) powinno się kleic pianą. Jak to powinno sie robic by było dobrze i profesjonalnie? jak to robia najlepsze ekipy?

----------


## rpilski

> A w jaki sposób kleic się powinno obróbki okien, czyli styropianem grubości ok 3cm. W zasadzie jak widziałam gdy robili ocieplenia to stosowali do tego tradycyjny klej, niemniej jak nidawno rozmawialiśmy ze znajomym to powiedział, że obróbki okien (glify, czy jak to się nazywa) powinno się kleic pianą. Jak to powinno sie robic by było dobrze i profesjonalnie? jak to robia najlepsze ekipy?


"Cieplej" będzie gdy zostanie to przyklejone na pianę a nie na klej cementowy.

----------


## EWBUD

Ja robię wklejki na piankę lub klej w piance - szybciej, lepiej trzyma, lepsza izolacja.
Pozdrawiam

----------

